# Burton Elevator binding riser!



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless you really REALLY need them, avoid risers like the black plague.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Do you know from experience? What happened?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes and without going into a list, I'd rather be brutaly raped my an AIDS infected gorilla than use a riser again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

well with rolling out your long list you have scrolled in your chest buried at sea.Could you atleast tell me a few BIG points to not try them? I have sz 12'and I ride normal width ELAN inverse not sure of the waist length but a few times I was riding a steep incline on packed snow it almost thru a brother down.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Well I might shy away from this and just by a mid wide GNU board


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

thats funny if you read or even look on you tube they state that the rising of bidings helps transfer heel and toe edge energy and makes sense as for a physics.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mtHOODrider said:


> thats funny if you read or even look on you tube they state that the rising of bidings helps transfer heel and toe edge energy and makes sense as for a physics.


well dont use youtube for information lol. it would physically make sense if it was all on one piece, no flex or absorption. but realistically it usually doesnt happen like that...

i hear better about the palmers, but if you can a new board would be the best choice..


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

well depends on the you tube user.There are actual representatives from Burton and other big companys explaining products and reviews. FYI


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

mtHOODrider said:


> well depends on the you tube user.There are actual representatives from Burton and other big companys explaining products and reviews. FYI


Exactly... they are trying to sell the product to you. I used risers in the days when the only wide snowboard was the Fat Bob. They suck... you have no board feel, and in terms of the leverage factor, I wouldn't say that was as much of an issue but you just don't get the response due to the lack of feel. It's hard to explain unless you've used them, but just buy a wide board. You will have the same response edge to edge as a normal size foot on a narrower board... if your foot is bigger and the board is bigger you do the math


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mtHOODrider said:


> well depends on the you tube user.There are actual representatives from Burton and other big companys explaining products and reviews. FYI


if burton paid me 10 grand to say these things are great, i would probably say it...


----------

